# Stainless Steel Roller Grids - available



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

A few remember that about a year ago I showed one of my favorite tools, a custom fabricated stainless steel roller grid:










For me this is the solution to those quickly rusting bucket grids that are soon depositing their rust with every roller full. And they last what? About two and a half months ..... if your lucky.

Well, my friend and fellow paper hanger, Jerry Poirier of Cow Hampster is having another run fabricated by his welder. I mentioned this community and he gave me his blessing to mention the planned production.

He will need to take advance orders and payment (he's honorable, don't worry).

The down side is the cost has skyrocketed from when I bought mine. He expects the cost, with shipment, will be $70 - $75. Those in the area that can meet him (he lives in southern NH and works a lot in MA) can get one for $60. 

I know, the cost could now prove prohibitive, but how many of those cheap ass grids do you go through in a year? I've had my SS for ...... god, I forget how many years now. Three ? Five ??

Anyway, if you are interested, shoot me an email and I'll connect you with Jerry.

bill AT billarchibald DOT com 

or go to my website listed below and send me an email or call me.

He's going to give the order to the fabricator soon, so make your move if you want one.

I will only earn brownie points for my involvement in this.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Pretty pricey, I wish your friend luck on the venture.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

He's not doing it to make any money. The annual W. Springfield (Ma) March Madness Paperhangers Workshop is coming up on the 26th. People have been asking about them. So he needs to get an idea how many to have made. 

The fabricator will be charging between $50 and $55.

In the past he had them made and paid for them when they were like half the price. He can't do that no more. 

I just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> He's not doing it to make any money. The annual W. Springfield (Ma) March Madness Paperhangers Workshop is coming up on the 26th. People have been asking about them. So he needs to get an idea how many to have made.
> 
> The fabricator will be charging between $50 and $55.
> 
> ...


I hear ya.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I think I will stick with my $5 grids. Best of luck with that though


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> He's not doing it to make any money. The annual W. Springfield (Ma) March Madness Paperhangers Workshop is coming up on the 26th. People have been asking about them. So he needs to get an idea how many to have made.
> 
> The fabricator will be charging between $50 and $55.
> 
> ...


 I didn't realize stainless was that expensive right now. I have a GC I do a lot of work for who also is a welder who does shut downs. Everything they use is stainless.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

.......


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

$75??? damn ....................i would love to see the responses to this if somebody other then ARCH would have posted it....... i think the kid gloves are on now but it does look nice ill admit that 



my only concern other then the pirice is that the holes seem to be to small and would fill with paint over time making it useless and have to be burned off or something


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I wouldn't use them for paint, but they kick ass for paste. I'll put in my order shortly. Need to get a price on two, will that cut down on shipping or no?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I wouldn't use them for paint, but they kick ass for paste. I'll put in my order shortly. Need to get a price on two, will that cut down on shipping or no?


Talk to Jerry. I have no idea. I assume you have is number. Hey, if you come up for MM8, you'll save on shipping <BHFG>. 

Meet you T F Green or Bradley?


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

daArch said:


> A few remember that about a year ago I showed one of my favorite tools, a custom fabricated stainless steel roller grid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$75 for a roller grid?...haha


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

JoseyWales said:


> $75 for a roller grid?...haha


I disagree, I bet Bill gets more use out of one than most will out of a dozen cheap ones. I'd much rather buy something that will last than an item that will last a short time and end up in the landfill.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

RCP said:


> I disagree, I bet Bill gets more use out of one than most will out of a dozen cheap ones. I'd much rather buy something that will last than an item that will last a short time and end up in the landfill.


 
Is Bill a full time painter or a full time paper hanger?...I assumed he was using it for other reasons..I don't see a painter buying one of those for $75....lol ....Hey,you want to invest in some premium swamp land?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> I disagree, I bet Bill gets more use out of one than most will out of a dozen cheap ones. I'd much rather buy something that will last than an item that will last a short time and end up in the landfill.


I am of the other side of the coin and would buy 12 of the regular screens for less than one of those, plus when getting into multiple colors I would be pissed if I only had one. I believe they are nice though and will go with Tim's opinion that they are better with paste rather than paint. 



JoseyWales said:


> Is Bill a full time painter or a full time paper hanger?...I assumed he was using it for other reasons..I don't see a painter buying one of those for $75....lol ....Dragging a fiver pale around all day is not something I'd ever do...


If you use a pan then they are not something you would be interested in anyways. I use a 5'er.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

A man of common sense.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I was more referring to the fact that I'd rather buy something made better and lasting than something "disposable".
If Bill, the tightwad we all know and love, is willing to shell out the bucks, then I think it is worth it for him. Sean has a good point, though.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

daArch said:


> A few remember that about a year ago I showed one of my favorite tools, a custom fabricated stainless steel roller grid:


I'm not sure if you prefer that type but you can order stainless expanded metal (more like a traditional grid) here.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> If Bill, the tightwad we all know and love, is willing to shell out the bucks, then I think it is worth it for him.


True that, plus he has been using it for half a decade or more and I am sure there are not many of us that can say that about a screen.

Tim was ready to hand the money over so between those two you know it is a good product.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> If you use a pan then they are not something you would be interested in anyways. I use a 5'er.


That's awesome. Sean subtlety shredded josey. I caught it . 

Who's the pro painter now?

Sent from my PC36100 using Paint Talk


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I am of the other side of the coin and would buy 12 of the regular screens for less than one of those, plus when getting into multiple colors I would be pissed if I only had one. I believe they are nice though and will go with Tim's opinion that they are better with paste rather than paint.
> 
> 
> If you use a pan then they are not something you would be interested in anyways. I use a 5'er.


That's not the point...I've used grids before and I work with guys who use them all the time..It's just a bad,impractical idea...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> That's awesome. Sean subtlety shredded josey. I caught it .
> 
> Who's the pro painter now?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Paint Talk


lol, you crack me up. :notworthy:


There are many people on this site that I respect that use a pan, just comes down to a combination of what works best for the individual businesses and how they were taught.



JoseyWales said:


> That's not the point...I've used grids before and I work with guys who use them all the time..It's just a bad,impractical idea...


Bill primarily uses his for wall paper paste I believe, I am sure it works very well for paint too but I am just to cheap, like I said I buy screens buy the box and so that is what I do.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

its not about whether or not it will last but whether or not how much dried paint has built up on the grid that determines its life span and I still wana know how those little holes hold up to dry paint build up.............that's the Achilles heel of any grid and the #1 reason why they get thrown out and probably why grids are so cheap to begin with..... 

id also be curious as to whether or not that thing even WORKS for paint, I can see a roller cover just sliding down it due to its smooth surface any tiny holes.................run your hand over a regular grid then run it over that $75 one and you'll know what I mean





I call Shenanigans


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> its not about whether or not it will last but whether or not how much dried paint has built up on the grid that determines its life span and I still wana know how those little holes hold up to dry paint build up.............that's the Achilles heel of any grid and the #1 reason why they get thrown out and probably why grids are so cheap to begin with.....
> 
> id also be curious as to whether or not that thing even WORKS for paint, I can see a roller cover just sliding down it due to its smooth surface any tiny holes.................run your hand over a regular grid then run it over that $75 one and you'll know what I mean


If you really cared about the value of a dollar you would have a youtube video of you clearing your screen with a drill and bit to make your screens like new again. :whistling2::jester: :laughing:


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> lol, you crack me up. :notworthy:
> 
> 
> There are many people on this site that I respect that use a pan, just comes down to a combination of what works best for the individual businesses and how they were taught.
> ...


That's the most politically correct crap anyone could say...Just tell it like it is...HE'S NOT IN A PROF PAINTERS FORUM LOOKING FOR PAPER HANGERS TO BUY THE PRODUCT...Any friend would expect the truth back....Would you go in business with the guy?..How much would you invest to market that "great" idea?

And before you answer,I realize that it is not a business he is pursuing.....I'M TRYING TO MAKE A POINT.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

JoseyWales said:


> That's the most politically correct crap anyone could say...Just tell it like it is...Any friend would expect the truth back....Would you go in business with the guy?..How much would you invest to market that "great' idea?
> 
> And before you answer,I realize that it is not a business he is pursuing.....IM TRYING TO MAKE A POINT.


I don't think it is politically correct crap, I am friends with Bill and understand he is only helping get the word out about a new batch of screens and for those that are interested they will be able to pursue the issue. 

If you read everyone of my posts in this thread you would see the theme that I am to cheap to shell out the cost for one screen for what I could get 12+ higher grade screens for. 

As far as investing to market the product I think the cost is prohibitive. I would be looking for something else.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

im not trying to shoot the messenger .............may sound like that but trust me when i say that im not



BRB.......... have to go clear my screen with a drill lol


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> its not about whether or not it will last but whether or not how much dried paint has built up on the grid that determines its life span and I still wana know how those little holes hold up to dry paint build up.............that's the Achilles heel of any grid and the #1 reason why they get thrown out and probably why grids are so cheap to begin with.....


You could try this tip for screens. 



ProWallGuy said:


> When I buy new metal screens for a set-up, I hit them with 2-3 coats high gloss oil from a rattlecan. After the job, throw the screen in a 5 of water, the paint peels off like a skin. Ready for the next job.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> That's not the point...I've used grids before and I work with guys who use them all the time..It's just a bad,impractical idea...


Using grids or working with guys?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Bender said:


> Using grids or working with guys?


I can't thank you from my phone Bender, but that had me rolling! That's some funny stuff right there...

Sent from my PC36100 using Paint Talk


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> I can't thank you from my phone Bender, but that had me rolling! That's some funny stuff right there...
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Paint Talk


 
You are easily amused....:thumbup:


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

daArch said:


> A few remember that about a year ago I showed one of my favorite tools, a custom fabricated stainless steel roller grid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either cut the darned grid between the holes (not on the hole) or throw in some kevlar gloves, because someone's gonna lose some blood working with those! lol


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sometimes I wish I were not a mod and could still bore a few new rectal mine shafts. Good god almighty, it's like we went to a nursery school looking for recruits to play in a sandbox.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Bought 2 about 5 years ago, accidentally threw one away in a 5 of rotten paste. The other still looks brand new, been used in paint and paste. Its perfect for any material that you keep a handle/screen dunked in for extended periods of time, like primer, ceiling white, Gardz, paste, etc. because it doesn't rust.

I ordered 3 more today, you guys have no idea what you're missing. 



Harry said:


> Either cut the darned grid between the holes (not on the hole) or throw in some kevlar gloves, because someone's gonna lose some blood working with those! lol


That was a concern on the older models. The newer ones have rolled edges now.

If you paint out of a pan, and not a 5, you're a wanna-be painter, barely a notch above a DIY'er. Probably drive a hatch back as a work vehicle and wear tennis shoes on jobsites too.

Hey, just kidding.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Bender said:


> I'm not sure if you prefer that type but you can order stainless expanded metal (more like a traditional grid) here.


Bender, that grid looks like it could be better suited for painters. I should tell Jerry about it. Maybe his fabricator could do something with it.

As I am sure you know, it's not just about obtaining the right material, but also about cutting, bending and welding ....... efficiently. I can't imagine how long it takes Jerry's fabricator to drill the holes, bend the sheet, bend the feet, and weld the pieces together. It certainly would take me more than an hour to do so. 

I know Jerry paints also so I'll let him know. He may prefer one of those grids for his paints. 

Thanks.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I ordered 3 more today, you guys have no idea what you're missing.



BTW, did you call Jerry or he call you? I talked to him around 9:00 and told him you were interested. Just wondering if he took the initiative.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

He called me around 8:30am CST.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Sometimes I wish I were not a mod and could still bore a few new rectal mine shafts. Good god almighty, it's like we went to a nursery school looking for recruits to play in a sandbox.


I set em up, you knock em down.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> He called me around 8:30am CST.



I figured as soon as I was able to hang up ......... he called you.


----------

